# Blowing mallard calls at divers



## Marverylo287 (Nov 25, 2016)

Will Hail calling for an hour straight bring the divers in to my puddler decoys ? I was out on a public lake below Forsyth this morning and me and my buddies were hammering on the mallard calls all morning and all the birds flared. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 25, 2016)

You probably didn't have a shaker feed chatter caller.  They have to be used in unison with woody whistles and duck commander calls to pull divers into the dekes


----------



## hrstille (Nov 25, 2016)

I've found an air horn sucks em in


----------



## Marverylo287 (Nov 25, 2016)

This really happened this morning but I hope y'all sense the sarcasm in the fact that it wasn't me doing this. There was more than one group blowing mallard calls too... Mind blowing.


----------



## flatsmaster (Nov 25, 2016)

Your prolly not blowing it hard enough ... we called in about 100 ringers this morning ...


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 25, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> You probably didn't have a shaker feed chatter caller.  They have to be used in unison with woody whistles and duck commander calls to pull divers into the dekes


That shaker call is the deal. Turns and brings large flights to you decoys. The only problem is the people on the walking 
Track around the lake don't like it when you open up.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 25, 2016)

A mallard call will work on blue bills. Turned a many a flock with a DR85. But not always and I don't just blow it. You got to have ducks to call. Just sitting in a blind and blowing and blowing very seldom if ever works.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Nov 25, 2016)

We took a kid to the coast last year. He insisted on blowing his mallard call. Idk if it helped but it didn't hurt those redheads were locked it. Ask him, it was the mallard call that did it. Lol


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 25, 2016)

Way back when we only had mallard decoys and mallard calls all the out door writers said that all ducks would respond to a mallard call. I have found over the years a Ray Gonia dog whistle with the pee removed is as deadly duck call as there is.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 26, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Way back when we only had mallard decoys and mallard calls all the out door writers said that all ducks would respond to a mallard call. I have found over the years a Ray Gonia dog whistle with the pee removed is as deadly duck call as there is.



you can now get a roy gonia whistle with out a pea and with a big cover to protect your ears.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2016)

Marverylo287 said:


> Will Hail calling for an hour straight bring the divers in to my puddler decoys ? I was out on a public lake below Forsyth this morning and me and my buddies were hammering on the mallard calls all morning and all the birds flared. What am I doing wrong?



You must not be using the Duck Commander mallard call 007Doozie.  It works like a champ ... if combined with 3 loaves of wonder bread.  Neva fails!


----------



## Catfishdrum (Nov 27, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> you can now get a roy gonia whistle with out a pea and with a big cover to protect your ears.



T This is very interesting... I may have to try this.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2016)

Catfishdrum said:


> T This is very interesting... I may have to try this.


low slow on your Surf Scooder is deadly


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 5, 2016)

We have turned ringnecks with a mallard call before. not every time.  But we all know that a mallard call will never work to turn divers.  And we all know that duck commander calls will not call in ducks. Gotta have those special diver calls, and only the high dollar calls with acrylic barrels and inserts and must cost at least $100 to actually call a duck. Geesh,


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 5, 2016)

We had some knuckle heads Hail calling at some jacks and blue bills all morning, and of course they were hunting over there all mallard spread, needless to say they didn't kill squat. And it doesn't help they shot at everything within 100 yards.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2016)

Buncha haters!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2016)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> We had some knuckle heads Hail calling at some jacks and blue bills all morning, and of course they were hunting over there all mallard spread, needless to say they didn't kill squat. And it doesn't help they shot at everything within 100 yards.


If a diver will decoy to a bleach jug he will come to a mallard decoy and I have blown a mallard call at divers for almost 50 years and it does work. Now the sky busting is another matter.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Dec 6, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> If a diver will decoy to a bleach jug he will come to a mallard decoy and I have blown a mallard call at divers for almost 50 years and it does work. Now the sky busting is another matter.



Killer called a group of blue bills back for a second pass by the decoys after we shot them on the first pass.  The whistle is deadly on the scoters too.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2016)

Chewbaka81 said:


> Killer called a group of blue bills back for a second pass by the decoys after we shot them on the first pass.  The whistle is deadly on the scoters too.


Did I hail call them?


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 8, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> We have turned ringnecks with a mallard call before. not every time.  But we all know that a mallard call will never work to turn divers.  And we all know that duck commander calls will not call in ducks. Gotta have those special diver calls, and only the high dollar calls with acrylic barrels and inserts and must cost at least $100 to actually call a duck. Geesh,



For real. I just don't know how I did it all those years with Olt , Marshland, or Faulks calls. How about those milk jugs painted black. How did I ever get away without the latest Drake clothing. or waders...........I never had to use a feeder call to bring in a mallard. Can't even do it, but never stopped me from getting them close before. Maybe I will try one of those shakers.  But all you so called experts , you just keep believing your noise.  Oh ,I forgot , The D.D. calls do work. I don't have any ,but have seen guys use them with good success.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Dec 8, 2016)

Reading all of this makes me want to go hunt a public water more just so I can hunt over my all mallard decoy spread, call all morning long, and shoot at anything that flies within the local time zone I'm hunting in. I want to do all of this just so I can come back in here and see if someone complains so I'll know who you are and where you hunt. HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## ugaringneck (Dec 8, 2016)

i've never used a call on divers myself... but i've been on a hunt with a guy that swore by them. we were having a slow morning, ducks weren't paying attention to our spread and heading towards open water in the middle... so he dug around in his bag for a duck call. when he first pulled it out i looked at him and told him he was wasting his time and making himself look like a fool to anyone within earshot.  

.... he called in ringnecks and canvasbacks the rest of the day with his mallard call.  i was in disbelief.  i've hunted divers for 25 years, never using a call because i was always of the mindset that it was a waste of time.  and while i still don't use a call, i think if you know what you're doing it works on divers all the same.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 9, 2016)

It is like i said if they will decoy
To milk and bleach jugs why wouldn't they come to mallard decoys?


----------

